
Every Email the NSA Got After Asking Americans for Tips on Protecting Privacy - jeo1234
https://news.vice.com/article/heres-every-email-the-nsa-got-after-asking-americans-for-tips-on-how-to-protect-privacy
======
robotkilla
> How do we start this discussion on defending our nation and protecting our
> civil liberties and privacy?

How were you doing it before the internet? Go back to that.

~~~
whoopdedo
You mean like the old "Cabinet noir"?

